# Diesel Pushers, Tag axle vs Single Axle Motorhomes Help Us Choose a New Tuscany.



## Maxwell Korb

After a few months of shopping, comparisons, & test driving we finally picked a brand for our new rear diesel motorhome and are ready to move up, trading in our 31 foot 2010 Chateau Class C motor home. We decided on either a 40' single axle or a 42 foot tag axle Tuscany manufactured by the same brand who built our Chateau. They both meet the needs of both my wife and myself, diesel pusher, L-sofa that grows, residential sized fridge, large shower, fireplace, king sized bed, washer & dryer, 1.5 bathrooms, basement storage, ect... So, here is where we simply can't make a decision, never owning a rear diesel motorhome before I like the idea of opting for the 42' tag axle, it has a 450 horse power Cummings and more towing capacity but towing a Jeep Wrangle i dough I'd need all that. Is there any good reason to opt for the two extra feet, 90HP and a tag axle? Is seems excessive for our needs but the last thing I want to do it find out we should have upgraded. Here the two floor plans:

40' Single Axle -






42' Tag Axle -





Manufacturers Link: http://tuscanyrv.com?New-Motorhomes=2013-Diesel-Pushers

Also, any suggestions on trading in, the dealership gave us an offer of $42,340 on the 31' Chateau on the Ford E-450 w/ 27K on it, two slides, two HD flat panel TV, is near new condition. Does that should about right? Here the new version of our Class C motorhome http://chateau-rv.com?New-Motorhomes=Class-C-RV look at the 31' 31F floorplan. I don't think there is really any differences besides the graphics.

Any advice or insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## C Nash

Makes no difference what they are offering on your class C.  The bottom line is the difference you are paying.  Drive them both and see if there is any difference in the handling.  If not I would go with the single axle.  I also don't like the full slides but JMO.  Maybe they are ok now but just seems to me that it would weaken the side.  JMO


----------



## vanole

I went from a 38' non tag to a 43' tag and their is no comparison in the ride.  The tag really excels during windy days on the beam.  You should also have more CCC in the tag.

I'm with Nash I don't care for FWS.  Noticed in the two floor plans above you get a larger bed in one unit and the recliners which are nice.

One thing I don't like about the tags floorplan is the dinette is on the road side so you are eating and looking at your neighbors lounging outside and they are  looking right back at you.  This is just me I'm also not a huge fan of the fridge on the road side of the M/H.  If on the roadside you generate very little shade with the awning on that side, unlike if the fridge is on the curbside with your large awning extended.


----------



## LEN

The tag will handle better. The floor plan is YOUR choosing the best for you. The xtra 90 HP is the difference between ISC and ISL motors, the ISC will do the ISL will do better much better. For me a aqua hot unit in either would be a bigger deciding factor.

LEN


----------



## Guest

i have to agree on both what Len said and Vanole as far as the tags go ,, i have owned 2 MH's with tags ,, and as they both said they handle great ,, and they do a good job of handling cross winds ,, u can always put more air in them if needed ,, i would never buy another MH without them ,, but i know ,, alot on here will say . " that is another 2 tires u have to buy" but oh well ,, it is the safety and ride i like about a MH with them ,, which i have another one in the works now ,, not saying yet ,, but contract is sighned :applause::triumphant:


----------



## Maxwell Korb

Aqua Hot in a Diesel Motorhome, what is it and why have it?

Thanks for the input guys. 



			
				LEN;78315 said:
			
		

> The tag will handle better. The floor plan is YOUR choosing the best for you. The xtra 90 HP is the difference between ISC and ISL motors, the ISC will do the ISL will do better much better. For me a aqua hot unit in either would be a bigger deciding factor.
> 
> LEN



The 42 foot Tag Axle has that Aqua Hot heating system already according to the site (http://tuscanyrv.com/tag/features.php?Aqua-Hot=Motorhomes). It just didn't sound like an important thing, so why is Aqua hot so important in a motorhome? Sorry for my ignorance. 

Just a few months ago we were ready to buy a smaller diesel pusher, it was the 34' Palazzo because we wanted bunk beds. Of coarse in two years all the kids will be out of the house an in college and we doubt they want to hang out with us much so were opting for a more adult RV for us this time. The ride and cargo would be nice long term.

Again, much appreciated.


----------



## LEN

Aqua hot is a diesel fired boiler with an electric side also. It provides endless hot water and a heating system that is the best for an RV. With the Aqua hot system there are many areas of heat control within the MH so you can keep the sleeping area cool, the living area warm and the basement heated for those freezing times. This really comes into play when boondocking as it is a very low power user. And in more normal temps(for us RVers that are not snow nuts) it provide good heat on the electric side when plugged in. This is the one item I wish I had in my coach.

LEN


----------



## shanealbertt

Makes no difference what they are offering on your class C. The bottom line is the difference you are paying. Drive them both and see if there is any difference in the handling. If not I would go with the single axle. I also don't like the full slides but JMO. Maybe they are ok now but just seems to me that it would weaken the side. JMO


----------



## Maxwell Korb

Went with the Motorhome with Aqua-Hot

Thanks for the push, we settled on the new 42' Tuscany with the Aqua-Hot heating system after all. After asking around even more Aqua-Hot is defiantly the way to go... Plus there really was a lot I was gaining, 15K Towing, In-Motion Satellite System, upgraded suspension, plus the extra ponies in the 450 HP Cummin diesel engine... This coach was a real bargain anyway. But since Aqua-Hot is new to the line up we'll have to wait for the manufacturer to build the coach. The salemen just sent me an email letting me know that I was lucky because just a few weeks ago Aqua-Hot was not an option on the models I was interested in, here the announcement: http://blog.thormotorcoach.com/motorhomes with aqua hot/ I've always had the Best luck... 

I just wanted to thank everyone. I had a lot of sleepless night debating over such a large purchase...


----------



## vanole

Max,

Congrats on the choice.  I have an Aqua Hot system in my Dynasty.  I like it, ensure you do the maintenance on it.  If not they get finnicky.  I had the pros do the maintenance once and it cost an arm and a leg, I now do it myself.  The only real down side of the system is you lose some basement storage. 

With that said here is a link I think you should bookmark.  http://www.rvcruzer.com/servicetips.php

That site is chalked full of good M/H maintnenance tips and how to's to include Aqua Hot maintennace.

Jeff


----------



## LEN

Oh Johny you SPAMMER YOU ---  copy and paste again --- can you think for yourself?

LEN


----------



## C Nash

Len, he is proud of himself for learning to copy and paste LOL.   Just think what will happen when he learns to think!!!!


----------



## LEN

Well this SPAMER had better learn to cut and paste DUH!

LEN


----------

